# PT,OT & The American Therapy Administrators



## beverlyee (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi, We are trying to get enrolled with Aetna and have been told that we need to go through the American Therapy Administrators. I have also been told that all of our claims will go to them and then they will add their own npi # to the claim then forward to Aetna. We are not comfortable with someone else putting their npi on our claims just to send them to Aetna. Has anyone heard of this process? And if they are putting their npi # as the billing provider are they the ones that will get the check and then reimburse us?
Any help on this is greatly appreciated.
Beverly Ellis, CMRS


----------

